# New Guy



## Martyn (Oct 9, 2006)

Helow to you all

My name is Martyn i am from the Isle of Wight

this is my first post so be gentle with me

Ispend a lot of time on or in the water so looking for a rowbust waterproof watch

Have looked at a lot on the web & the more i look the more confusing it becoms

Dislike skiny straps and things that gliter

This is my short list so far

TRASER H3 CLASSIC ALTO

SEKO SKX 779

OLLECH&WAJS M1 DIVERS

GROVANA CORAL REEF ALTO

Arfter you have all stoped laughing perhaps i could have your opinion on the above

alternatively your suggestions on something better

Looking forward to some feedback


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to







Martyn with a Y

One of our members is from the IOW (Rod username Rodiow)

You can't go wrong with any of your choices imho, be careful though. "Better" is a very subjective word on forums like this!

Out of your choices I'd go for the O&W (size being the main factor the Seiko and Grovana being that bit bigger than I prefer, but it is a personal choice.


----------



## grayman (May 25, 2006)

Hi, Martyn -

Welcome from another (relative) "newbie."

I agree that Ollech & Wajs are a great choice. Some other O & W options are the Cougar (black dial) and the M-4 (non-date). The Cougar is a bit pricier, but has better lume and no date "cyclops." It also is more completely matte finished, hence better for hard use. The M-4 non-date also has good lume and is almost a dead-ringer for a classic Rolex model 5513 (Submariner). I believe our host Roy sells the Cougar and could probably order the M-4 for you if you're interested. I currently have the M-4 myself and it gets quite a bit of wrist-time.

Enjoy the forum. The advice and support among members here is great.

Grayman


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hello Martyn,

Welcome to RLT, we don't have any predjudice against watches here.









Some people have opinions about such things but they are certainly not gospel.

Enjoy your watches and take what other's have to comment with a pinch of salt.

Above all, enjoy yourself.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Martyn......

As has been said, you wont go far wrong with any on your shortlist, so buy the one you like best


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome to the fourm Martyn







all of those sound good, I'm sure if you buy one another will follow shortly


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Martyn,


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'd pick the O & W.

Check out the M5 version


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

How about the Seiko SKX-781? If you're using it underwater, orange is supposed to be a bit more visible. I had the black version and it was excellent, but a disadvantage compared to the other watches you mentioned is that you can't hand wind it... So if you don't wear it for a couple of days, you'll need to shake it to get it going again.

Cheers,

mat


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Martyn said:


> After you have all stopped laughing perhaps I could have your opinion on the above


Welcome to the Forum Martyn, I have no experience in any of the watches you mention so can`t comment but our host does supply O&W, Grovana & Seiko watches and has a well deserved reputation for service so it`s worth checking his out site









BTW we don`t tend to laugh at people until they have settled in


----------



## Martyn (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back chaps you all seam like a frendly bunch

regarding alto watches stoping when not on I never take them of

However i am a littel concerned over the size of strap on the O&W plenty of pics of watch none of strap

that i can fined ??


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Martyn said:
> 
> 
> > After you have all stopped laughing perhaps I could have your opinion on the above
> ...


I settled in a long time ago Mac, it doesn't stop you laughing at me, still.









****,
















.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

The **** represents the word "mate" by the way, not what most member's would think of first.


----------



## Martyn (Oct 9, 2006)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Martyn said:
> ...


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Martyn said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Welcome Martyn......
> 
> As has been said, you wont go far wrong with any on your shortlist, so buy the one you like best


Jason, Don't know what's going on with my forum screen but I keep seeing our old friend Takahashi who appears to be moving along the South Coast from Devon to IoW. Could be the Greenall's Gin though!

Grey


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

Very impressed with the metal bracelet on my Grovana. Solid links with screw lugs.

As has been said before it is a very heavy bit of kit and quite a bit larger that the Sub it pays homage to.

A couple of my shirts catch it on the cuff so it is a great excuse to wear a different watch!


----------

